# Bonjourrrrrrrrr!



## Frenchy (Jan 18, 2010)

I just wanted to say hello to everyone! I'm a new here, and still learning the ropes. I've only started to really delve into the wonderful world of makeup within the last 6 months, or so. I am a member of a few other MU communities, but I've found the swatches on Specktra to be second to none! I look forward to browsing the forums, and hopefully contributing where I can!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## krijsten (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello, Welcome to Specktra! I'm sure you'll love it a lot the more you browse!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome Frenchy!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 19, 2010)

to the forum! happy posting!!


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Frenchy (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I've had a chance to go through some of the forums, and LOVE it so far. I find it very organized, and full of helpful and fun information. Can't wait to post some more.


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Looking forward to your posts!!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! you will love it here


----------



## Susanne (Jan 27, 2010)

Bonjour!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------

